# How are you all paying for your Spec-V?



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi I was wondering how most of you pay for your new Spec-V's and new Sentra's in general. Are any of you leasing? Parents paying for it? Are you buying? If so, what are some of your monthly payments like? Are you paying for 36, 48, 60, 72 mo.'s? I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but sometimes when you want to spend this much money (you don't have), you want to make sure you're going about it right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

I live in the Midwest and lease a :

2002 Nissan Sentra Se-R Vspec w/
Audio Fanatic/Sunroof Packages

48 month lease / 15,000 miles/year
Zero down, first mo. up front only.
No security deposit. (turned in other nissan lease)
$299.99 / mo. including tax.


Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

They wanted 19200 for it, and paid my state tax and title. Came out to be around 1000 dollars in all, so you might say I got it for 18200. Sticker price was 19,514.00.

It was a loaded Spec V, I didn't say FULLY loaded because it didn't have the side air bags and YUCK, the ABS. Sorry, I just don't like ABS.

I financed it through my bank. Got like a 7% interest rate for 60 months. I paid 3500 down and financed I think 16200. It comes out to like 325.00 a month. I financed over a little more than what I owed after down payment and used that money to pay up on my insurance so I didn't have to worry about it.

Oh yea, 24 year old married college student, so I financed it on my credit with a bank I have done business with in the past.

Since you're in the market for a new car you're going to want to consider incurance as well.

I'm 24, married, no negatives on my record, insurance is with Farm Bureau, and its 158.00 every 3 months.

Oh yea I live in a college town in Mississippi. 

And my tag was like $450.00 which I didn't think was all that bad.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*well*

Out of college for a couple years now. Renting a room from the parents till life settles. I put $1600 down and financed through my bank @ 6.8%, no co-signer = $350 a month for 5 years. Not too too bad but, I will slam some of the payments away when I sell one or both of my project cars next summer.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*How I'll be able to afford two late-model Sentra's*

Well, I think I want to get my payments down in the 300's for 4 years. I know it will be tight but I think I can do it by saving for a huge down payment. Problem is I have a '99 GXE I'm still paying for but I think I'm going to get it paid off early. I didn't realize it, but I've been spoiled with the payments on that. I bought it new in 2000 as a closeout for 13,000. I put down 2,000 and financed 11,000. I've been paying 258 a month which is in the neighborhood for me to make double payments sometimes. My idea is to keep my GXE, buy the Spec-V and get a storage for it so it will be considered "garage kept." This is will enable me to use my current car as a daily driver and the Spec-V as my high-performance pampered, twice-a-month weekend warrior. Now to be able to do this, I can push my current payments to my loan's maturity date of March 2004. If I can somehow save up another down payment that I would usually put on my current car, say in my savings account I'll have 3,870 dollars in the bank if I started saving January 2003 until March 2004. That will be enough to go to the Nissan dealership and get my new Spec-V. Also in March 2004 I'll turn 25 which in my opinion is a milestone worth celebrating. And from that point on, I'll have two Sentra's to my name, one of them paid for and the other as my pampered toy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

im in portland oregon, gonna lease
vehicle price: $18,000 (knocked 6k off) basic specV
lease is 3yr w/2k down...a 3 yr lease is like financing 50% of the car's total value plus a set lease intrest rate. (no money is free money). with the 2k down i've killed the intrest on it so now im just paying for the car. total payments are 250 a month.
finding out about insurance today. 
single male 20yrs/ single female primary 20yrs.
should come out at about 150-200 per month since we're not married, haven't had previous coverage for more than 1yr, and she hasn't had a licence for more than 1 yr. ill let you know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

insurance comes to 223 a month through american family with multiple insurance type discount.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

i traded my 99 sentra gxe in for $7000...my 02 se r cost about $16800 before taxes. i'm financing it thru nissan at 4.9%....so bout $200 a month. insurance is bout $100 a month wit a pretty high premium tho. everything is in my name...the car, the loan...my first purchase that's totally on my own. but u all think? $16800...it's a stick, got my abs and side impact air wit it and some trims along the doors. fair value, got ripped or coulda done better?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

*[Question] How are you all paying for your Spec-V?*

i bought my spec V last night for 15995 with 12000 miles on it from carmax in molten silver. put 2500 down and pay 296 and month for 60 months. cool. i was kind of upset about no abs and sunroof cause my old 2002 vw gti was loaded but you all are making me feel better about it. anymore reasons why you all dont give a shit about it??


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Got mine for 19k with Sunroof, audoio, and cd changer. Also an extra 1k for leather seats. For some reason dealers aroud Houston were replacing the red cloth seats.

I put 2k down, and the loan is 18.6k. It came out to $430 for 48 months after the interest of 4.9%.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Live in Baltimore, Maryland. Traded in my jetta vr6 for $11,000 plus a down payment of $1,500 and financed $7,000 through Nissan for 0.9% APR for two years. My car totaled $19,500 including tax, tags, title, and came with every option except the in-dash cd changer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

5yr loan
Im paying for it
19yrs old
20kOTD


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

car was 15,500
minus 1,000 in rebates
out the door was like 15300 after tax, tags, title....2500 down
plus 6 year 75,000 mile warranty
268 a month for 5 years


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

$15,500 for a gxe? that's quite a bit in my opinion


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

Bought mine used off a guy that was laid off and couldn't keep it. It was mint and only had 8K on her. 

Paid $16,800
5K down
5% Financing for 60 months (5 yrs) through Credit Union

$242.50/month


Pretty damn cheap I'd say for a car like this! I'll pay it off early as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

I paid for it in full!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Spec on diz Se-R said:


> *I paid for it in full! *


Must be nice.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

actual price is too embarassing to post. i lived out in a noncompetitve market before moving to a city. but i got 340 a month for 60 mos @ 2.9% financing thru nissan. its nice because with that interest rate i see a difference in every payment.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

holy shit that's alot man. damn


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

at the first of november 01, i was a first time buyer and financed 18234 with 3k down and 7.75% annual percentage rate for 60 mths, payments are 368/mth and insurance is around 125 a month.. now that im thinking bout it i got ripped but i really wanted this car... or maybe i didnt shiet who cares i got it 

peace


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

*How am I paying you ask?*

I financed my spec through my credit union with a 6%. I put down $11,000. Payments are $211.00 a month. Saving is everything.


----------

